# Sticky  Up north dining



## Forest Meister

Not quite in Michigan but up north nonetheless.

I stopped in Ashland Wisconsin, between Ironwood and Duluth, a couple weeks ago and ate ribs at the Deep Water Grill and South Shore Brewery. They were made with their in-house cherry sauce and probably the best I have had in years, many, many years. The beer that I washed them down with was their signature Nut Brown Ale. It was so good I had two. Don't even think about trying their apple ale. If I gave it two thumbs down it would be giving it an undeserved complement. The friendly waitress warned me but I did not listen. Most of mine was left at the table. 

Some folks were having the whitefish and I overheard noting but praise for the flavor and freshness. FM


----------



## Fishndude

I enjoy a Buffalo Burger at Sleders, whenever I'm in TC.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

Fishndude said:


> I enjoy a Buffalo Burger at Sleders, whenever I'm in TC.


Did you kiss the Moose??


----------



## lodge lounger

After more than a few Baldwin disappointments on trips to the PM, was delighted to find Barski a few miles north of town on 37 last year. Great food, friendly service. Going to be up there weekend after next and pretty sure they will be getting more of my business.


----------



## bheary

randall729 said:


> Yes, Raber Bar. Rich has owned this place for probably 20 yrs. Very nice. Also Village Inn hotel has really good food this is in St. Ignace near boat docks. Forget finding a good food place in Soo, Mi. Last resort for me is Arby's.


Wicked Sister has killer burgers and food. Just before the power canal on Ashmun


----------



## Robert Holmes

stickman1978 said:


> Navigator in Downtown Munising M28 best Fresh White Fish Dinner.


You need to try Freds Pub or the Driftwood in St Ignace for whitefish.


----------



## Forest Meister

Robert Holmes said:


> You need to try Freds Pub or the Driftwood in St Ignace for whitefish.


Tried the Driftwood Friday for their all you can eat fish buffet. In spite of the place being filled with jeepers due to the big bridge crossing event the buffet was always well stocked. The price was right too, just under fifteen bucks. I didn't try the fried catfish but the broiled whitefish was very good, the lemon cod was excellent, the shrimp was average and the deep fried lake perch, well, it wasn't lake perch even though the waitress insisted it was. Maybe their perch dinner is lake perch but on the buffet they served zander. Not too bad though. I definitely recommend the place and will be going again. FM


----------



## Robert Holmes

FM you are more than likely right on the perch. You probably won't find yellow perch on a buffet. The Jeep event brought out a large crowd. Lots of nice Jeeps, I probably should have entered mine. My Jeep has probably crossed the bridge more than all of the rest of the Jeeps combined so no big deal for me.


----------



## CrappieSlayer

I like this thread. I'll have to try some of these places. For me, it doesn't get any better than fried whitefish or perch. I stop at scallawags every time I go through Mackinac. Love that place


----------



## Jimbos

I just noticed this thread, my favorite up north place is Moose Jaw Junction, west of Levering in the middle of nowhere, no cell service unless you stand in the middle of Van Rd, but they have great nightly specials, ayce Friday cod, staff that is friendly, an owner that greets you, and their own beer brewed by Petoskey brewing. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Petronius

A buddy likes to stop at Duane's Family Restaurant in Falmouth for breakfast before getting his bacon at Ebels.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

My wife and I go out quite a bit in the Tip of the Mitt and EUP. A few places I did not notice mentioned are The Chippewa Room at Audie's in Mack City, the Douglass Lake Bar outside of Pelston, Thirsty Sturgeon outside of Wolverine and the Hackmatack on the Cheboygan River. They are not for diners with short arms.


----------



## Mvillecowboy

Oh man this is a great list! I have some favorites I love to stop around Michigan. not gourmet by any means but good food none the less.
*Turkey Roost* in Kawkawlin off m13 been going there since I was a little kid and so have my parents fast, hot and good food!
*China Inn* in West branch, the best Chinese food I have ever had aside from *Hissing gardens* in Tawas (owned by the same family) 
*Cawthorne's Village Inn *on Mackinac Island, have yet to have anything bad there! whitefish is their specialty 
*The Dunes Saloon Lake Superior Brewing Co.* in Grand Marais good food and beer great scotch eggs!
*Augie's On the Bay* in Tawas has great Smelt! and other stuff but I always get their smelt.
*Tony's Tacos* in Standish and Tawas awesome but you are gonna wait in line when they are open.
*Harvey's Grill and Bar *in Bay City has absolutely awesome food! their perch was fantastic!
*The Lost Arrow Resort* in Alger used to have awesome food but they have changed owners and the food changed and now I see it is back up for sale sad, but maybe who ever buys it will bring back the awesome food!

there are so many more great places in Michigan to eat!


----------



## frenchriver1

In line with the day, visit Mango's in Tawas for great Mexican food and decor.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Crystal Cafe in Benzonia is by far my favorite breakfast place. Real homemade corned beef hash is amazing. Everything I've had there is outstanding. I believe it changed hands over the last year (I could be wrong). Still an awesome place. They also use a lot of Michigan products. Watuseedo(sp?) is a mountain dew like soda that is Michigan made, it is very good . I love their homemade strawberry jelly also


----------



## Petronius

Duck-Hunter said:


> Crystal Cafe in Benzonia is by far my favorite breakfast place. Real homemade corned beef hash is amazing. Everything I've had there is outstanding. I believe it changed hands over the last year (I could be wrong). Still an awesome place. They also use a lot of Michigan products. Watuseedo(sp?) is a mountain dew like soda that is Michigan made, it is very good . I love their homemade strawberry jelly also


Their Cubano sandwich sounds good. I might try making one myself.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Can't believe I almost forgot our favorite place. Place is so good I had to buy a t-shirt. Everything there is excellent! I highly recommend anyone of their burgers or BBQ chicken pizza. 

Thirsty Sturgeon in Wolverine

Even if you are just passing thru its worth the detour. Exit 301 West of I-75 and just north of town.


----------



## Jimbos

Duck-Hunter said:


> Can't believe I almost forgot our favorite place. Place is so good I had to buy a t-shirt. Everything there is excellent! I highly recommend anyone of their burgers or BBQ chicken pizza.
> 
> Thirsty Sturgeon in Wolverine
> 
> Even if you are just passing thru its worth the detour. Exit 301 West of I-75 and just north of town.


I've been wondering about that place, I will try it this summer.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Highly recommended the inlaws have a few acres just east of there. Im in the works of getting a chunk right down the road. We go there all the time, everyone we've taken to the thirsty sturgeon loves it. You won't be disappointed. They have a great beer selection also.


----------



## General Ottsc

- Buccilli's Pizza in Houghton Lake is my family's go-to when we're up at the cabin. They're cheese bread is sooooo good. I could just eat that.
- Lagniappe in Marquette has some very good Cajun/Creole food. I was surprised to find food like that so far up north. 
- The Turkey Roost in Kawkawlin. You get a tasty full turkey dinner in like 5 minutes. What more could you ask for? 
- Short's Brewery in Bellaire. Not only is their beer good(at least I think so anyway), but their food is also very good. I've seen a lot of people getting their pizza and I suppose that's next on my list.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

My favorite restaurant in TC is the Town Plaza on Cass and State. A meat lover's paradise. 

For out in Leelanau, I like Art's Tavern and Dick's Pour House. 

For Mexican, I like Osorio's Tacos y Salsas in Acme. For Asian, Samsara in Chum's Corners is a hidden gem. What we need is a good Indian restaurant. 

For pizza, it's Paesano's in TC, or the Mayfield Country Store.


----------



## Blaze

TD, thanks for recommendations....when we are in TC I never know where to go other than Boone's, and I used to like Mabel's when it was still open. I'll give one of your suggestions a shot when over there next time.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Blaze said:


> TD, thanks for recommendations....when we are in TC I never know where to go other than Boone's, and I used to like Mabel's when it was still open. I'll give one of your suggestions a shot when over there next time.


I like Boone's prime rib and perch combo. When you're really hungry, it's hard to beat their big portions. If you like Boone's, you would like Town Plaza or Harrington's. Harrington's has the best burger in town IMO, and for their happy hour you can get it for $7. If you're really looking to splurge, the Boathouse has the best steaks in town. There's a new steak house downtown called Slate, but I haven't tried it yet. Honorable mentions: 7 monks for their burger and fries, Jolly Pumpkin for their pizza and beer.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Blaze said:


> TD, thanks for recommendations....when we are in TC I never know where to go other than Boone's, and I used to like Mabel's when it was still open. I'll give one of your suggestions a shot when over there next time.


For steak or seafood when in TC I prefer Modes Bum Steer, not as classy but better imo


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Petronius said:


> Anything new or good places lately in Cadillac, Lake City, or Houghton Lake?


Ok I'm gonna throw this out there. West side of Cadillac, Chico's Taco House. Now you're gonna roll up to this yellow and red house and start cursing about goose. But really it's good better then herraduras and for two we walk out stuffed for under 15

Try for lunch some day, it's kinda a local secret


----------



## OnHoPr

Well, if Club 37 still has Prime rib like back in the 70's near Baldwin on the west side was/is pretty good. On the east side I heard Timbers Steak house closed down and I don't know if it reopened was good in South Branch. Wiltse's in Oscoda is pretty good and they brew their own beers, but the only thing I have had there was the Thai Chicken. I went into the Curran bar once to wet the whistle and seen the menu which has some pretty fancy smancy entrees on it.

Or, there is always this scenario.....


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

DEDGOOSE said:


> For steak or seafood when in TC I prefer Modes Bum Steer, not as classy but better imo


Agree with Modes BS. Better steaks, better service, better atmosphere for a nice dinner out on the town; Boone's is very noisy. Modes is where the people who live right here in TC go when they want a good steak; Boone's is for tourists, mostly. And we live right around the corner from Boone's, too.


----------



## jr28schalm

DEDGOOSE said:


> Ok I'm gonna throw this out there. West side of Cadillac, Chico's Taco House. Now you're gonna roll up to this yellow and red house and start cursing about goose. But really it's good better then herraduras and for two we walk out stuffed for under 15
> 
> Try for lunch some day, it's kinda a local secret


Sorry but i wont go there again


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Agree with Modes BS. Better steaks, better service, better atmosphere for a nice dinner out on the town; Boone's is very noisy. Modes is where the people who live right here in TC go when they want a good steak; Boone's is for tourists, mostly. And we live right around the corner from Boone's, too.


Modes has a better prime rib. But their sides aren't as good as Boones. And they haven't redecorated in there since the 70's. I like Boone's because you get a ton of decent sides and massive portions for a reasonable price. I only go to Boone's in the summer though because their deck is nice. If it's winter, and I was really hankering for a steak, I might go to Mode's. We go there for men's night around christmas.

One place that used to be really good for wings, fries, and burgers was Sleder's tavern. Last couple times I've gone there though, it's not as good. Slabtown burgers and Harrington's are my go-to spots now.


----------



## jr28schalm

Petronius said:


> Anything new or good places lately in Cadillac, Lake City, or Houghton Lake?


New to me , but i like clam lake bar and grill


----------



## NATTY BUMPO

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Modes has a better prime rib. But their sides aren't as good as Boones. And they haven't redecorated in there since the 70's. I like Boone's because you get a ton of decent sides and massive portions for a reasonable price. I only go to Boone's in the summer though because their deck is nice. If it's winter, and I was really hankering for a steak, I might go to Mode's. We go there for men's night around christmas.
> 
> One place that used to be really good for wings, fries, and burgers was Sleder's tavern. Last couple times I've gone there though, it's not as good. Slabtown burgers and Harrington's are my go-to spots now.


Harrington's is run by a couple of guys who were at Apache TG, right across the road. We like Harrington's OK but liked Freshwater Lodge in that bldg. better. Miss the giant moose and elk mounts too.

Just like we preferred Mabel's to The Cottage at that spot now. Mabel's was run by the same people for ages. Better menu and better prices too, i.e.. everything omelet (MMMMMM......) I must just be getting old!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

jr28schalm said:


> New to me , but i like clam lake bar and grill


Have you tried the new Raven brewery and smokehouse across from the clam, only been there once my surprise birthday party. It was very good.

Dan and Dawn Clam owners are close friends with my sister and bil, we hang out with some great people andagreat business mindsnd t have done awesome, they've really hurt the party bar


----------



## Jimbos

I see this old thread's been resurrected, since I'm a full time resident now a few places that we've been to that have been especially good and are wide ranging on the level of fanciness, Garland in Lewiston has an ethnic based dinner every 2nd Saturday, we went to the Greek dinner which was outstanding for $18, all you can eat in a nice setting.
Stafford's in Petoskey every Saturday has a simple "Innkeepers buffet" with perch, chicken, salmon, etc. It's not hugh but it's a nice spread in a nice setting.
Then there Kings Fish Market in Moran. It's a lunch or early dinner in a rustic setting with the freshest fish that you can ask for. They were bringing it in while we were eating lunch.
Then they have a counter selling smoked fish and cheese, IMO and I've had smoked fish all over the state and they're in top 3, but they sell maple glazed smoked trout bits which are a tad expensive but they're number 1 as far as I'm concerned.
Great little place, we enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## Blaze

My experience at Kings fish market in Moran was not good. I had heard rave reviews about the perch, and went up to try it. It was not good, have not been back. Anyplace can have a bad day I guess, but I'm not so forgiving.
Too many other places to try out!


----------



## Jimbos

Blaze said:


> My experience at Kings fish market in Moran was not good. I had heard rave reviews about the perch, and went up to try it. It was not good, have not been back. Anyplace can have a bad day I guess, but I'm not so forgiving.
> Too many other places to try out!


Interesting, like I said they brought in a big tub of freshly cleaned perch but you never know I guess.


----------



## Dubllung4

Surprised I haven't seen Benethums Northern Inn in Gaylord mentioned yet. Ate there a handful of times the past couple years and have not been disappointed yet.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

One hasn't .been mentioned The Dockside on Torch. Surprisingly it's not fancy, prices are good, the food is basic bar food it's pretty good.

The best part is the fiancee and I drive up there sit on the huge deck and look at beautiful torch and watch the boats


----------



## Fishndude

Blaze said:


> TD, thanks for recommendations....when we are in TC I never know where to go other than Boone's, and I used to like Mabel's when it was still open. I'll give one of your suggestions a shot when over there next time.


Not fancy, but Sleders in TC is a great bar that serves fantastic Buffalo Burgers. They also stake a strong claim to being Michigan's oldest-running restaurant, since 1882. 
https://sleders.com/

Don't forget to kiss the Moose, Randolph.


----------



## Blaze

Fishndude said:


> Not fancy, but Sleders in TC is a great bar that serves fantastic Buffalo Burgers. They also stake a strong claim to being Michigan's oldest-running restaurant, since 1882.
> https://sleders.com/
> 
> Don't forget to kiss the Moose, Randolph.


Sounds like a good place to try out as well, thx!


----------



## crossneyes

Duck-Hunter said:


> Can't believe I almost forgot our favorite place. Place is so good I had to buy a t-shirt. Everything there is excellent! I highly recommend anyone of their burgers or BBQ chicken pizza.Wife and I went there last summer Aeesome!!! Thirsty sturgeon!!!
> 
> Thirsty Sturgeon in Wolverine
> 
> Even if you are just passing thru its worth the detour. Exit 301 West of I-75 and just north of town.


----------



## UPaquariest

Jimbos said:


> I see this old thread's been resurrected, since I'm a full time resident now a few places that we've been to that have been especially good and are wide ranging on the level of fanciness, Garland in Lewiston has an ethnic based dinner every 2nd Saturday, we went to the Greek dinner which was outstanding for $18, all you can eat in a nice setting.
> Stafford's in Petoskey every Saturday has a simple "Innkeepers buffet" with perch, chicken, salmon, etc. It's not hugh but it's a nice spread in a nice setting.
> Then there Kings Fish Market in Moran. It's a lunch or early dinner in a rustic setting with the freshest fish that you can ask for. They were bringing it in while we were eating lunch.
> Then they have a counter selling smoked fish and cheese, IMO and I've had smoked fish all over the state and they're in top 3, but they sell maple glazed smoked trout bits which are a tad expensive but they're number 1 as far as I'm concerned.
> Great little place, we enjoyed ourselves.


Jimbo,
Do you know where Garland posts the theme for their meals? My folks's place is just down the road from there.


----------



## Petronius

UPaquariest said:


> Jimbo,
> Do you know where Garland posts the theme for their meals? My folks's place is just down the road from there.


They post it on their calendar.

https://www.garlandusa.com/events/


----------



## Jimbos

UPaquariest said:


> Jimbo,
> Do you know where Garland posts the theme for their meals? My folks's place is just down the road from there.


Facebook....I follow up coming events for the north area and they pop up. I believe that they have a Nordic one soon.

Sorry for the slow response it was a busy day.


----------



## Jimbos

I forgot we went to the BBQ place that's now in the clubhouse at Maple River G.C. just north of Brutus, they were voted #1 on MLive.
They were very good, not cheap with some drinks but it's worth a special occasion evening.


----------



## Bigdiddy

Duck-Hunter said:


> Can't believe I almost forgot our favorite place. Place is so good I had to buy a t-shirt. Everything there is excellent! I highly recommend anyone of their burgers or BBQ chicken pizza.
> 
> Thirsty Sturgeon in Wolverine
> 
> Even if you are just passing thru its worth the detour. Exit 301 West of I-75 and just north of town.


The Thirsty Sturgeon is a must stop! Had an olive burger there a few years ago for lunch and have been a fan ever since. If you’re traveling north or south on 75 I highly recommend getting off for a meal. Plenty of yard for the kids to run around too. 

If you’re looking for Chinese food the China Buffet in Petoskey is actually really good. I know sometimes at buffets you get mediocre food and you feel like you’re eating out of a trough, but they do a real good job in Petoskey. Also Cormack’s Deli in Petoskey is a must stop, great food.

Marty’s Dairy Grille in East Jordan has broasted chicken & fish dinners. We are there last night I forgot how good it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Jimbos said:


> I forgot we went to the BBQ place that's now in the clubhouse at Maple River G.C. just north of Brutus, they were voted #1 on MLive.
> They were very good, not cheap with some drinks but it's worth a special occasion evening.


Rusty Saw. We ate there a week ago today. The smoked pork and brisket is excellent. 

I don’t believe they are going to open the golf course this year.


----------



## zig

I just got back from a week in Bay Harbor/Petoskey. We ate at Chandlers in Petoskey one night. We'd eaten lunch there several times over the years, but never dinner. It was very good. I had the duck and was very happy with it. We ate at Walloon Lake Inn one night. It was good, but seemed off compared to previous years. I normally think that place is in my top 5 or 10 ever, but it was a bit of a let down this year. We also ate at the Vintage Chophouse. That has always been good, but I have to say they took it to the next level this year. Everything there was top notch, so much so that we went back for dinner again on our last night. Palette Bistro was another stop. That was not that great for me. Great setting, but the food was not something to get excited about. We also ate at Cormack's Deli twice. I love that place. There are so many options though, I could stare at that menu for a long time and never decide. I will say though I thought their egg salad was particularly special, and I think that's a hard thing to accomplish, make egg salad special. Anyway, there's my Bay Harbor/Petoskey update this summer.


----------



## Jimbos

zig said:


> I just got back from a week in Bay Harbor/Petoskey. We ate at Chandlers in Petoskey one night. We'd eaten lunch there several times over the years, but never dinner. It was very good. I had the duck and was very happy with it. We ate at Walloon Lake Inn one night. It was good, but seemed off compared to previous years. I normally think that place is in my top 5 or 10 ever, but it was a bit of a let down this year. We also ate at the Vintage Chophouse. That has always been good, but I have to say they took it to the next level this year. Everything there was top notch, so much so that we went back for dinner again on our last night. Palette Bistro was another stop. That was not that great for me. Great setting, but the food was not something to get excited about. We also ate at Cormack's Deli twice. I love that place. There are so many options though, I could stare at that menu for a long time and never decide. I will say though I thought their egg salad was particularly special, and I think that's a hard thing to accomplish, make egg salad special. Anyway, there's my Bay Harbor/Petoskey update this summer.


Try Vernales on 119 by the state park the next trip. They were voted the best steak house in the state on MLive, along with Up in Smoke BBQ near the 31/119 intersection, they just opened.


----------



## zig

Jimbos said:


> Try Vernales on 119 by the state park the next trip. They were voted the best steak house in the state on MLive, along with Up in Smoke BBQ near the 31/119 intersection, they just opened.


You know, I saw Vernales on 119 when my son and I were headed up to golf Little Traverse Bay and thought about whether we should check it out. Just didn't fit it into the mix, but definitely will next year. Thanks.


----------



## Jimbos

zig said:


> You know, I saw Vernales on 119 when my son and I were headed up to golf Little Traverse Bay and thought about whether we should check it out. Just didn't fit it into the mix, but definitely will next year. Thanks.


We did the Mother's Day brunch there, it was okay, not over the top great, but they did have lox in the mix which I love and I hammered it.
But the steaks are what they put all their effort into.
The food at Little Traverse Bay G.C. also used to be good.


----------



## -db-

Probably going to try the 211 Bar & Grill in Onaway when we're up there in October. Any comments/recommendations?


----------



## Forest Meister

Another of my typical long posts/rants:

We had an absolutely outstanding prime rib dinner at Yoopermans in downtown Goetzville in the EUP last evening, the salad bar was well stocked and had good variety. The soups included one of my favorites, home made chicken and dumpling. Entire bill including two glasses of wine and a draft was just over 52 bucks. 

Unfortunately we received the "sorry"-est service imaginable which by any standards was subpar quite literally from start to finish. Few people in the place when we arrived but still took about 10 minutes for waitress to take drink order ("sorry" she said) and then brought the wrong draft several minutes later, Killians doesn't even look like Summer Shandy ("sorry" she said). Took another 10 minutes plus to return to take order ("sorry" she said) and when she did she only brought one glass of water ("sorry" she said). Meals arrived and the way they were cooked was incorrect but that could have been the kitchen, not what she wrote down. When my water had not shown up well into the meal I finally asked for one ("sorry" she said). Had to flag down waitress for another wine and after the "right back" dragged on and on and on I had to get her attention again ("sorry" she said). Then she took the glass and refilled it rather than bringing another! 

Getting a box for the leftovers was impossible so when the hostess came past we asked her and one almost immediately showed up, waitress said ''sorry". One would think at that point the bill would show up PDQ but it wasn't happening. After the wait dragged on forever my usually very patient wife suggested we just leave...had to flag down the waitress (again) to get the bill ("sorry" she said). When it showed I was afraid to spend any time looking it over for fear of having to wait forever for her to take it so I just handed her my CC. To her credit she came right back with the tab. I opened the little black folder to sign the stub and my credit card was not there. Got her attention once again and asked for its return, which she promptly did ("sorry" she said). When we left, the tip was commensurate with subpar service. "Sorry".

I have eaten at Yoopermans several times and never had a bad meal or service anything like that described but then have never had this particular waitress. Should have gotten her name so could ask for someone else next time. FM


----------



## Petronius

Forest Meister said:


> Another of my typical long posts/rants:
> 
> We had an absolutely outstanding prime rib dinner at Yoopermans in downtown Goetzville in the EUP last evening, the salad bar was well stocked and had good variety. The soups included one of my favorites, home made chicken and dumpling. Entire bill including two glasses of wine and a draft was just over 52 bucks.
> 
> Unfortunately we received the "sorry"-est service imaginable which by any standards was subpar quite literally from start to finish. Few people in the place when we arrived but still took about 10 minutes for waitress to take drink order ("sorry" she said) and then brought the wrong draft several minutes later, Killians doesn't even look like Summer Shandy ("sorry" she said). Took another 10 minutes plus to return to take order ("sorry" she said) and when she did she only brought one glass of water ("sorry" she said). Meals arrived and the way they were cooked was incorrect but that could have been the kitchen, not what she wrote down. When my water had not shown up well into the meal I finally asked for one ("sorry" she said). Had to flag down waitress for another wine and after the "right back" dragged on and on and on I had to get her attention again ("sorry" she said). Then she took the glass and refilled it rather than bringing another!
> 
> Getting a box for the leftovers was impossible so when the hostess came past we asked her and one almost immediately showed up, waitress said ''sorry". One would think at that point the bill would show up PDQ but it wasn't happening. After the wait dragged on forever my usually very patient wife suggested we just leave...had to flag down the waitress (again) to get the bill ("sorry" she said). When it showed I was afraid to spend any time looking it over for fear of having to wait forever for her to take it so I just handed her my CC. To her credit she came right back with the tab. I opened the little black folder to sign the stub and my credit card was not there. Got her attention once again and asked for its return, which she promptly did ("sorry" she said). When we left, the tip was commensurate with subpar service. "Sorry".
> 
> I have eaten at Yoopermans several times and never had a bad meal or service anything like that described but then have never had this particular waitress. Should have gotten her name so could ask for someone else next time. FM


You have your credit card receipt, so you know the date and time you were there. Send a copy of this post as you wrote it, with any other comments you or your wife wants to add, to the owner and manager of the restaurant. They need to know. PM sent with the contact info.


----------



## Forest Meister

Petronius said:


> You have your credit card receipt, so you know the date and time you were there. Send a copy of this post as you wrote it, with any other comments you or your wife wants to add, to the owner and manager of the restaurant. They need to know. PM sent with the contact info.


Thanks!


----------



## Petronius

Forest Meister said:


> Thanks!


Forest Meister has informed me that Donald Francis "Yooperman" Stefanski, owner of Yooperman's Bar and Grill in Goetzville died last Tuesday. Please view his thread. 

* Donald Francis "Yooperman" Stefanski of Yooperman's Bar and Grill in Goetzville died*


----------



## UP Mystery Shack

Forest Meister said:


> Another of my typical long posts/rants:
> 
> We had an absolutely outstanding prime rib dinner at Yoopermans in downtown Goetzville in the EUP last evening, the salad bar was well stocked and had good variety. The soups included one of my favorites, home made chicken and dumpling. Entire bill including two glasses of wine and a draft was just over 52 bucks.
> 
> Unfortunately we received the "sorry"-est service imaginable which by any standards was subpar quite literally from start to finish. Few people in the place when we arrived but still took about 10 minutes for waitress to take drink order ("sorry" she said) and then brought the wrong draft several minutes later, Killians doesn't even look like Summer Shandy ("sorry" she said). Took another 10 minutes plus to return to take order ("sorry" she said) and when she did she only brought one glass of water ("sorry" she said). Meals arrived and the way they were cooked was incorrect but that could have been the kitchen, not what she wrote down. When my water had not shown up well into the meal I finally asked for one ("sorry" she said). Had to flag down waitress for another wine and after the "right back" dragged on and on and on I had to get her attention again ("sorry" she said). Then she took the glass and refilled it rather than bringing another!
> 
> Getting a box for the leftovers was impossible so when the hostess came past we asked her and one almost immediately showed up, waitress said ''sorry". One would think at that point the bill would show up PDQ but it wasn't happening. After the wait dragged on forever my usually very patient wife suggested we just leave...had to flag down the waitress (again) to get the bill ("sorry" she said). When it showed I was afraid to spend any time looking it over for fear of having to wait forever for her to take it so I just handed her my CC. To her credit she came right back with the tab. I opened the little black folder to sign the stub and my credit card was not there. Got her attention once again and asked for its return, which she promptly did ("sorry" she said). When we left, the tip was commensurate with subpar service. "Sorry".
> 
> I have eaten at Yoopermans several times and never had a bad meal or service anything like that described but then have never had this particular waitress. Should have gotten her name so could ask for someone else next time. FM


Forest Meister, my first post here - what a great website I must say, found it searching for "How to know if your Shallow Well Pump has gone bad" Lots of very useful information! lol 

I totally feel your pain. I think one thing we can count on eating and living in the UP is the consistency of service and/or quality.
I've been to plenty of eating places East and West in the UP, our daughter goes to LSSU and we have a camp in the Northwoods.
It seems dependent on the day, it's a crap shoot whether the service is up to par or the food is even edible. I've come out of these places sometimes thinking I just had the best meal of my life, and then next visit it's a total let down. You just never know but definitely take Petronius's advice, that's just WRONG...
Like life, eating out seems to be gamble especially "Up North" ;O)


----------



## Forest Meister

I had a good meal last evening at the Sault Country Club and the wait staff was efficient but not to the point of being bothersome. The people that took it over from the city not too many months before the pandemic disrupted things, have a stellar track record in the restaurant business. The two brothers are the ones that built Abner's before selling out, took over the old Robins Nest and built up that business before selling out, and bought Willabees restaurant (Now Jack's Grub and Pub) in Brimley and built up that business before selling out. I have eaten in all of the above business while under their management and the meals were always consistent and tasty. Could not always say the same after new owners took over.

BTW. Much to my dismay, Wilcox Fish House in Bay Mills shut it's doors for good a couple years ago. When the patriarch of the family passed away the family decided they did not want to be tied down. FM


----------



## zig

Forest Meister said:


> BTW. Much to my dismay, Wilcox Fish House in Bay Mills shut it's doors for good a couple years ago. When the patriarch of the family passed away the family decided they did not want to be tied down. FM


Oh no! That's terrible. That place was almost a destination. That's too bad....


----------



## Luv2hunteup

We have had some new destinations opening up in the NLP.

Stumpys Pub and Grub in downtown Afton. Great tomahawk ribeye steak.
The Eagles Nest in Twin Lakes Black Mountain opened back up after ~6 years. Great mountain burger.
The Chateau at Black Mountain ribbon cutting opens next Thursday.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

Years later, Cliffs is still killing the pizza game in Sterling, MI. Stop in and dine in or pick one up for the road. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

